
Apple just hit a $1 trillion market cap - jaboutboul
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/02/apple-hits-1-trillion-in-market-value.html
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415)

